#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  PTP 5-N MIMO PRO que usa ou já usou e qual as vantagens e desvantagens do Produto?

## jdas2007

Bom pessoal venho aqui pedir ao amigos comentários sobre o PTP 5-N MIMO PRO, da Intelbras que já usou ou utiliza afim de esclarecer o funcionamento do Produto.

----------


## rpcsistema

> Bom pessoal venho aqui pedir ao amigos comentários sobre o PTP 5-N MIMO PRO, da Intelbras que já usou ou utiliza afim de esclarecer o funcionamento do Produto.



Acompanhando

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

> Bom pessoal venho aqui pedir ao amigos comentários sobre o PTP 5-N MIMO PRO, da Intelbras que já usou ou utiliza afim de esclarecer o funcionamento do Produto.



Bom dia amigo tudo bom?

somos distribuidores oficial da intelbras, segue abaixo um equipamento que temos pronta entrega no estoque para um PTP de alto desempenho.

*Manuais*PDF Guia de instalação - 275 KB
*Datasheets*PDF Datasheet APC Mach 5 - 940 KBPDF Teste de Performance - 1401 KB

O APC Mach 5 possui uma potência de saída de até
29 dBm e um robusto enclosure compatível com IP66. Foi projetado para aplicações PTP, PTMP e seu software permite trabalhar em modo bridge ou roteador. Sua interface de configuração é fácil e intuitiva incluindo ferramentas como site survey, alinhamento de antena, agendamento de reboot, analisador de espectro e é compatível com o WNMS.
O iPoll™ elimina o tradicional problema de colisão de dados, captando cada assinante sequencialmente (semelhante ao TDMA). O controle da transmissão de dados é gerenciado pelo Access Point. O Access Point envia e recebe os dados de uma estação por vez. Cada estação inicia seu envio de dados apenas quando solicitado pelo Access Point. O protocolo proprietário iPoll™ otimiza ao máximo a largura de banda, com menor latência possível, proporcionando maior escalabilidade para sua rede.







*APC MACH 5 - WispBackhaul PTP 5 GHz de 23 dBi MiMo 2x2*ROTEADOR WIRELESS (PTP/CPE) 5GHZ 23DBI APC MACH 5
R$ 2383,69

http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...3-dBi-MiMo-2x2
*Especificações Técnicas*Anatel
442, 506, 529

Avançado wireless
ATPC (Controle de potência automático de transmissão), DFS3, Canal automático, Modulação Automática

Dimensões (CxLxA)
335 x 335 x 90 mm

Faixa de frequência
5,15 – 5,85 GHz

Ferramentas
Site survey, Alinhamento de Antena, Ping, Traceroute, Analisador de Espectro, reset para o padrão de fábrica via ping (ICMP)

Ganho da antena
23 dBi

Indice de proteção
IP67

Largura de banda
20, 40 MHz

Pacotes por segundo (PPS)
60.000

Padrões
IEEE802.11 a/n

Potência de transmissão
Até 29 dBm

Taxa de transmissão
300 Mbps

Tecnologia Wireless
Protocolo iPoll™, MiMo 2x2

Throughput TCP efetivo
180 Mbps

Tipo de antena
Painel direcional integrado de dupla polarização

VLAN
Gerenciamento e Dados

----------


## jdas2007

Bom pessoal como não tive muitas respostas em meu tópico aqui no fórum sai pesquisando sobre o produto e encontrei um artigo muito interessante que tirou todas as minhas dúvidas irei aqui republicar o artigo retirado do sitehttp://acessowi-fi.com/?p=240 em 11/01/2014 as 11:01 horário de Brasilia;

*[Review] Intelbras/LigoWave PTP 5-N PRO*Posted on Janeiro 7, 2014 By masterReply

Primeiramente gostaria de agradecer ao amigo Renato Salomão da Rondonet-Telecom que permitiu o uso das fotos que ele fez do produto.
Vamos lá. Antes do Review, gostaria de salientar que este produto NÃO é produzido no Brasil, é importado pela Intelbras e foi modificado para que pudesse ser homologado pela Anatel para uso no Brasil.
De acordo com o site da Intelbras, esta é a descrição do produto:
O PTP 5-N MiMo Pro foi projetado para aplicações PTP de alto desempenho e processamento de pacotes. Possui 2 conectores para conexão com antena externa MiMo e fornece uma solução completa para estabelecer enlaces ponto a ponto de alta qualidade usando a frequência em 5 GHz.

Porta Ethernet blindada 10/100/1000 MbpsTela OLED para instalação, manutenção e alinhamento de enlaceSuporta enlaces ponto a ponto de alto desempenhoThroughput até 200 Mbps e alta capacidade de processamento até 80.000 pps2 conectores tipo N para uso de antena MiMo externaInstalação em mastro ou paredeAnalisador de espectro integradoCompatibilidade com WNMS (Wireless Network Management System)Compatível com ferramenta de simulação de links (LinkCalc)Protocolo proprietário W-Jet², ideal para links de longo alcanceInterface de configuração e manuais em português



*Especificações Técnicas*Anatel
442, 506, 529

Avançado wireless
HTTP(S), linha de comando via SSH, Display OLED, Servidor SNMP v1/2c/3, SNMP trap, WNMS, Arquivo de analise de sistema, Syslogs, alertas de sistema por e-mail

Dimensões (CxLxA)
335 x 335 x 90 mm

Ferramentas
Site survey, Teste de Enlace, Alinhamento de Antena, Analisador de Espectro

Ganho da antena
Depende do modelo escolhido

Indice de proteção
IP67

Interface de dados
10/100/1000Base-T, RJ45

Pacotes por segundo (PPS)
Até 80.000

Potência de transmissão
Até 27 dBm

Taxa de transmissão
300 Mbps

Tecnologia Wireless
Protocolo W-Jet², MiMo 2×2

Throughput TCP efetivo
Até 200 Mbps

Tipo de antena
Externa MiMo 2×2

VLAN
Gerenciamento



Assim sendo, promete ser um excelente equipamento.
Agora sim vamos ao Review e as tão prometidas Fotos.
Não testei o produto pessoalmente mas pelo que todas as fotos mostram, a qualidade de componentes e da montagem é bem comprometida. Não há blindagem na etapa de amplificação de saída de RF (por se tratar de duas saídas, deveria haver uma blindagem para que não haja interferência). A parte de entrada PoE dela me parece bem adequada, com protetores a Gás em todas as conexões, caixa de liga metálica com aterramento ode todo circuito. Quanto a vedação dos conectores N, me pareceu uma cola padrão epoxi colocada sobre o conector pela parte de dentro.
Notei que não há nenhum radiador/dissipador de calor sobre o chipset (o que pode gerar certos problemas a médio/longo prazo devido a aquecimento do chipset bem como a perda de potência/processamento).
Quanto a vedação do conjunto, não me parece tão má porém deve-se ter cuidado pois usa uma borracha para vedação do conjunto o que com tempo, calor e chuvas, podem acabar sofrendo avarias e transformar o equipamento em um verdadeiro pote de água.
Seguem as fotos:



Conclusão final:
O produto não vale o quanto é cobrado. Perdeu muito a qualidade do produto original LigoWave quando era importado fora da marca brasileira. Em testes de bancada pode até cumprir o prometido no site da empresa importadora, mas em ambiente de produção, não atinge as expectativas.
Mais uma vez gostaria de agradecer ao amigo Renato Salomão da Rondonet-Telecom que forneceu as fotos e algumas informações sobre o produto.

Caso a empresa Intelbras e/ou LigoWave queiram se manifestar sobre este artigo, ponho-me a disposição através das redes sociais e através do blog para eventuais respostas a este review.
Deixo claro que NÃO TENHO NADA CONTRA NENHUMA EMPRESA! Apenas estou publicando o resultado de testes de diversos usuários e diversas manifestações negativas do produto junto as redes sociais.

Espero uma resposta da Intelbras e um laudo técnico demostrando que o rádio cumpri o prometido em Uso não em teste de bancada;

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom pessoal como não tive muitas respostas em meu tópico aqui no fórum sai pesquisando sobre o produto e encontrei um artigo muito interessante que tirou todas as minhas dúvidas irei aqui republicar o artigo retirado do sitehttp://acessowi-fi.com/?p=240 em 11/01/2014 as 11:01 horário de Brasilia;
> 
> *[Review] Intelbras/LigoWave PTP 5-N PRO*
> 
> Posted on Janeiro 7, 2014 By masterReply
> 
> Primeiramente gostaria de agradecer ao amigo Renato Salomão da Rondonet-Telecom que permitiu o uso das fotos que ele fez do produto.
> Vamos lá. Antes do Review, gostaria de salientar que este produto NÃO é produzido no Brasil, é importado pela Intelbras e foi modificado para que pudesse ser homologado pela Anatel para uso no Brasil.
> De acordo com o site da Intelbras, esta é a descrição do produto:
> ...


*Bom dia jdas2007,

Primeiramente gostaríamos de esclarecer que as imagens do "Review" são de um equipamento LigoWave e não Intelbras. Note que o MAC e todas as informações contidas nas etiquetas e carcaça do equipamento correspondem a LigoWave, o que contraria a seguinte frase: 

"O produto não vale o quanto é cobrado. Perdeu muito a qualidade do produto original LigoWave quando era importado fora da marca brasileira".

De fato temos uma parceria com a LigoWave e garantimos a qualidade do equipamento. Haja vista que oferecemos 3 anos de garantia para o equipamento PTP 5-N MiMo PRO.

Notamos também que o senhor e o responsável pela publicação no Blog ttp://acessowi-fi.com/?p=240 não testaram o equipamento e se basearam apenas em imagens para comentar sobre tal.

Caso o senhor teste o equipamento e queira comentar o resultado dos testes, estaremos a sua disposição para esclarecimentos de eventuais dúvidas. 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras*

----------


## jdas2007

> *Bom dia jdas2007,
> 
> Primeiramente gostaríamos de esclarecer que as imagens do "Review" são de um equipamento LigoWave e não Intelbras. Note que o MAC e todas as informações contidas nas etiquetas e carcaça do equipamento correspondem a LigoWave, o que contraria a seguinte frase: 
> 
> "O produto não vale o quanto é cobrado. Perdeu muito a qualidade do produto original LigoWave quando era importado fora da marca brasileira".
> 
> De fato temos uma parceria com a LigoWave e garantimos a qualidade do equipamento. Haja vista que oferecemos 3 anos de garantia para o equipamento PTP 5-N MiMo PRO.
> 
> Notamos também que o senhor e o responsável pela publicação no Blog ttp://acessowi-fi.com/?p=240 não testaram o equipamento e se basearam apenas em imagens para comentar sobre tal.
> ...




Querido amigos da intelbras;

1 - Estou com equipamento desse passando por problemas, O Everton e ciente;

2 - O suporte de vocês de 3 anos não presta péssima qualidade, muito demorado na teoria e bonito ouvir dizer damos suporte 3 anos de garantia na pratica essa garantia e uma farsa; Deixa o cliente na mão 1º mandam o equipamento para testes com o fornecedor sabendo que o fornecedor não vai resolver o problema pedem pra enviar pra fabrica virá uma mini serie alias novela;

3 - Postem foto do equipamento da intelbras e mostre-o e explique-o

4 - Sua resposta não respondeu minha pergunta nem a do companheiro que fez o artigo já que o equipamento faz o que promete acho que deveriam da uma resposta mais técnica e não comercial ao artigo do companheiro (politica);

5 - Fiquem a vontade para se defender, mais se forem fazer a defesa como fazer com a garantia dos equipamentos vou espere um pouco para ter um resposta digna do brilhante artigo do companheiro;

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Querido amigos da intelbras;
> 
> 1 - Estou com equipamento desse passando por problemas, O Everton e ciente;
> 
> 2 - O suporte de vocês de 3 anos não presta péssima qualidade, muito demorado na teoria e bonito ouvir dizer damos suporte 3 anos de garantia na pratica essa garantia e uma farsa; Deixa o cliente na mão 1º mandam o equipamento para testes com o fornecedor sabendo que o fornecedor não vai resolver o problema pedem pra enviar pra fabrica virá uma mini serie alias novela;
> 
> 3 - Postem foto do equipamento da intelbras e mostre-o e explique-o
> 
> 4 - Sua resposta não respondeu minha pergunta nem a do companheiro que fez o artigo já que o equipamento faz o que promete acho que deveriam da uma resposta mais técnica e não comercial ao artigo do companheiro (politica);
> ...


*Boa tarde jdas2007,

Comentamos o Review porque o post trata-se exclusivamente do Review.
Você não informou em nenhum momento que possuía um de nossos equipamentos, tampouco que havia conversado com o nosso suporte técnico.
Após esta informação, consultamos em nosso Sistema que o seu equipamento foi enviado para o Distribuidor e não apresentou o problema alegado. Para confirmar e fortalecer os testes feitos no Distribuidor, solicitamos o envio para análise na Fábrica. 
Assim que os testes forem concluídos, entraremos em contato.

Desde já nos colocamos à disposição.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras*

----------


## islan

kkkkk
Qualquer um por mais limitado que seja o conhecimento, sabe que nenhum rádio com conexão teórica de 300mbps vai dar os 300mbps na prática. Já assisti palestra da Intelbras, o palestrante garantiu que dava os 300mbps, não questionei mais para não polemizar, mas enfim...

----------


## jdas2007

> kkkkk
> Qualquer um por mais limitado que seja o conhecimento, sabe que nenhum rádio com conexão teórica de 300mbps vai dar os 300mbps na prática. Já assisti palestra da Intelbras, o palestrante garantiu que dava os 300mbps, não questionei mais para não polemizar, mas enfim...



Agradeço Islan pelo comentário;

Concordo com você, mais acho que não podemos mais ficar calado, diante essas situações vamos acordar reclamar exigir nossos direitos e alertar os companheiros como essas empresas tentam nos enganar, a Aquário uma grande empresa está na beira do abismo, espero que a fabricante revise seus conceitos e ofereça um produto de qualidade e cumpra o que promete;

Abraço!

----------


## telworld

Investir em radio desse não é vantagem amigo, bem melhor comprar um radio digital ou até mesmo usar o airFiber

----------


## jdas2007

> kkkkk
> Qualquer um por mais limitado que seja o conhecimento, sabe que nenhum rádio com conexão teórica de 300mbps vai dar os 300mbps na prática. Já assisti palestra da Intelbras, o palestrante garantiu que dava os 300mbps, não questionei mais para não polemizar, mas enfim...





> Investir em radio desse não é vantagem amigo, bem melhor comprar um radio digital ou até mesmo usar o airFiber



Agradeço pela Sugestão amigo Telword;

Mais o Airfiber e somente para até 14 Km minha necessidade e 19 km e tenho amigos da região que estão decepcionado com o Airfiber quando chove o sinal vai embora com o sol;

Obrigado abraço!

----------


## telworld

Então cara sua melhor opção é radio digital mesmo, ai vc trabalha sossegado.

----------


## islan

Aproveitando que o tópico se refere a produtos da Intelbras, não tenho nada contra a empresa, espero que cresça e supere em qualidade os concorrentes internacionais. Mas vejo que os produtos que estão sendo lançados já estão ultrapassados, falo com propriedade com relação ao suporte IPv6. Já sabemos que a Ubiquiti já tem suporte ao IPv6 e a promessa é que a partir da versão 5.6 já terá suporte na interface web (hoje apenas pelo CLI).

Participei de uma palestra da Intelbras como já disse lá atrás, questionei ao palestrante com relação ao IPv6, ele categoricamente disse que tinha suporte, "opa, normal" disse ele, mas na hora da demonstração ele foi passando e explicando aba por aba do software e não vi o tal suporte ao IPv6, aí perguntei pra ele como que faria, ele disse que precisava "habilitar", aí desconversou e disse que iria ver com a "fabrica" e que no outro dia me falava, enfim, no outro dia disse que realmente ainda não tinha suporte ao IPv6.

Parece brincadeira, mas temos que acordar que o IPv4 já era, passado, nós provedores precisamos implementar isso o mais breve possível, a responsabilidade é nossa!!! não temos que esperar por ninguém, nós temos que fazer! Mas como fazer se os equipamentos atuais não dão suporte? simples, pare de comprar equipamentos sem suporte ao IPv6! os fabricantes vão ser obrigados a se virar e implementar o IPv6 em seus firmwares.

Mudando de assunto, recebi hoje um e-mail da Intelbras com um cenário de aplicação: APC 5M-90 nas torres e WOM5000 nos cilentes. "*Cada BaseStation APC 5m-90 comporta até 127 CPEs WOM5000 com entrega de pacotes de 1MB para cada cliente." Palavras da Intelbras. Alguém comprova isso na prática? Eu duvido muito que isso ocorra, pois sendo assim poderíamos colocar até 508 clientes de 1mbps por torre  :Big Grin: 

Se isso realmente estiver acontecendo passo a comprar 100% intelbras a partir do momento que me mostrarem!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aproveitando que o tópico se refere a produtos da Intelbras, não tenho nada contra a empresa, espero que cresça e supere em qualidade os concorrentes internacionais. Mas vejo que os produtos que estão sendo lançados já estão ultrapassados, falo com propriedade com relação ao suporte IPv6. Já sabemos que a Ubiquiti já tem suporte ao IPv6 e a promessa é que a partir da versão 5.6 já terá suporte na interface web (hoje apenas pelo CLI).
> 
> Participei de uma palestra da Intelbras como já disse lá atrás, questionei ao palestrante com relação ao IPv6, ele categoricamente disse que tinha suporte, "opa, normal" disse ele, mas na hora da demonstração ele foi passando e explicando aba por aba do software e não vi o tal suporte ao IPv6, aí perguntei pra ele como que faria, ele disse que precisava "habilitar", aí desconversou e disse que iria ver com a "fabrica" e que no outro dia me falava, enfim, no outro dia disse que realmente ainda não tinha suporte ao IPv6.
> 
> Parece brincadeira, mas temos que acordar que o IPv4 já era, passado, nós provedores precisamos implementar isso o mais breve possível, a responsabilidade é nossa!!! não temos que esperar por ninguém, nós temos que fazer! Mas como fazer se os equipamentos atuais não dão suporte? simples, pare de comprar equipamentos sem suporte ao IPv6! os fabricantes vão ser obrigados a se virar e implementar o IPv6 em seus firmwares.
> 
> Mudando de assunto, recebi hoje um e-mail da Intelbras com um cenário de aplicação: APC 5M-90 nas torres e WOM5000 nos cilentes. "*Cada BaseStation APC 5m-90 comporta até 127 CPEs WOM5000 com entrega de pacotes de 1MB para cada cliente." Palavras da Intelbras. Alguém comprova isso na prática? Eu duvido muito que isso ocorra, pois sendo assim poderíamos colocar até 508 clientes de 1mbps por torre 
> 
> Se isso realmente estiver acontecendo passo a comprar 100% intelbras a partir do momento que me mostrarem!


Bom dia islan,

Você pode enviar uma cópia deste e-mail que recebeu da Intelbras para [email protected] . Desta forma podemos analisar as informações repassadas.
Com relação ao IPv6, já estamos estudando a implementação deste protocolo em nossos equipamentos. não temos uma data prevista, mas assim que for adicionado este protocolo, avisaremos aqui no Fórum. 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## islan

Olá Suporte Intelbras, encaminhei o e-mail na data de ontem. Que bom que já estão preocupados com o IPv6, estão atrasados mas não estão parados  :Big Grin: 
Com relação a quantidade de clientes com 1mbps por setor procede ou não? Estou interessado se vocês garantirem.

Um abraço

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá Suporte Intelbras, encaminhei o e-mail na data de ontem. Que bom que já estão preocupados com o IPv6, estão atrasados mas não estão parados 
> Com relação a quantidade de clientes com 1mbps por setor procede ou não? Estou interessado se vocês garantirem.
> 
> Um abraço


Bom dia Islan,

Estes valores são medidos em laboratório e em condições ideais para sabermos a máxima capacidade do equipamento, não significa que sempre vamos obter esse resultado em campo, vai depender de inúmeros fatores: instalação, interferência e etc.

Como referência tivemos uma informação recentemente por parte de um cliente de nossos produtos, que nossa APC 5M-90 possui aproximadamente 120 clientes conectados, não significa consumo de dados ao mesmo tempo, simultaneamente segundo o cliente fica em uma média de 70~80 clientes trafegando dados na BaseStation o que já pode ser considerado um excelente desempenho.

Em outras situações temos visto em média de 60~70 clientes conectados em nossa APC 5M-90.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## islan

Certo, mas qual é a banda trafegada com esses 120 clientes, ou até mesmo esses 80 clientes, porque temos que ficar atentos não apenas a quantidade de clientes por setor como também a banda de cada um desses 80. O protocolo Ipoll já funciona para as CPEs clientes ou ainda está apenas em equipamentos PtP?

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Certo, mas qual é a banda trafegada com esses 120 clientes, ou até mesmo esses 80 clientes, porque temos que ficar atentos não apenas a quantidade de clientes por setor como também a banda de cada um desses 80. O protocolo Ipoll já funciona para as CPEs clientes ou ainda está apenas em equipamentos PtP?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa tarde Islan,

De acordo com informações de clientes ao nosso Pós Venda, quando se tem um elevado número de clientes conectados nas BaseStation, os planos oferecidos são para velocidades mais baixas,geralmente 1MB.


Lembrando novamente que não vai significar que os assinantes vão estar consumindo a banda contratada simultaneamente.


Para maiores planos, certamente o número de usuários tem que ser diminuido. O correto número de assinantes 
tem que ser definido pelo provedor levando em conta a quantidade de assinantes, planos dos assinantes, acessos em horário de pico e etc.


Quanto ao Ipoll, está disponível apenas para a linha APC 5GHz e APC 2,4GHz.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## ASRDBIT

Caros amigos, estive lendo esta publicação , pois estou em busca de informações sobre o produto: PTP 5-N MIMO PRO, o tópico ate começou bem, mais ao longo das publicações perdeu-se a referencia do titulo, com informações que não informam sobre o uso em produção do , "PTP 5-N MIMO PRO que usa ou já usou e qual as vantagens e desvantagens do Produto? " caso alguém tenha informações sobre o uso deste produto em produção como: distância do enlace , tipo de antena utilizada, banda passante, etc. poderia compartilhar... grato a todos os colaboradores.

----------


## rimaraujo

Esse rádio com uma boa antena você vai conseguir 150 MB. Para 19km o sinal vai ficar no -39 -41.

Uma boa combinação seria ALG COM com esse rádio. 
Tenho aqui na empresa utilizo como backup de um digital meu. É muito bom.
Tráfego alto latência 1 2 MS ainda

----------


## ASRDBIT

Nobre amigo RimaAraujo, muito obrigado pelas informações passadas estou muito grato, o meu futuro enlace será de no max. 10km e com muito pouco interferência, com esta distância e antena informada, poderia conseguir mais banda, ou poderia colocar uma RB922, para mais banda.

----------


## rimaraujo

A banda não terá ganho significativo.
Porém a qualidade do link sim. 

Esse equipamento consegue transportar mais pacotes que um radio normal.
Logo você consegue encher o túnel sem perdas.

Provavelmente colocando a 922 você conseguirá mais banda mas não mais pacote. 
Ao colocar em produção esse enlace pode agachar por causa dos pacotes.

Não estou defendendo nenhuma marca. Só estou colocando meu ponto de vista.

Se quer estabilidade. Vai de intelbras.
Se quer banda maior que os 150 vai de mk

----------


## ASRDBIT

Agora sim amigo podemos dizer que o assunto esta dentro do tópico, com suas respostas objetivas posso dar por encerrado as minhas duvidas, pois vou de intelbras, agradeço muito pelas informações.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> A banda não terá ganho significativo.
> Porém a qualidade do link sim. 
> 
> Esse equipamento consegue transportar mais pacotes que um radio normal.
> Logo você consegue encher o túnel sem perdas.
> 
> Provavelmente colocando a 922 você conseguirá mais banda mas não mais pacote. 
> Ao colocar em produção esse enlace pode agachar por causa dos pacotes.
> 
> ...


quanto maior o processamento do equipamento, mais pps passa.
nesse quesito, uma RB 911 ganha vantagem tranquilamente.

----------


## ASRDBIT

Show, Show e Show...

----------

